# small pig



## AlaOutlaw (Sep 3, 2006)

Due to a castration mishap I now have a 10-12 pound pig carcass to cook. I am looking for ideas or recipes on how to cook him. He has been skinned and his head and feet cut off. It appears from reading on the web that I shouldn't smoke or grill him with out his skin. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

put it in one of them roasters like they use at a church gathering


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Turkey fryer? Our neighbors often drop little pigs in theirs. Also, my brother got one of those oil-free fryers, sounds like piggy would do well in something like that!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

rags57078 said:


> put it in one of them roasters like they use at a church gathering



Yes. Or oven roast....James

http://www.firepit-and-grilling-guru.com/suckling-pig.html


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

My husband smokes them without skin all the time. They always turn out fantastic.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Is it completely without fat? I smoke pork all the time that doesn't have skin on it.

If there is no fat, I would marinate it in olive oil and herbs, then maybe wrap in aluminum foil until nearly done, and then unwrap it to finish cooking and get the smoky flavor.

Or just put it in a roasting pan and bake it.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Alaoutlaw,

Here a few pic for you, I would wrap it in bacon if you have taking skin off. to keep it nice and moist or bast it with a mop sauce durring the cooking (recipe below), we roast (dry rub and garlic in the meat), smoke & or BBQ (charcoal grill) little piggys . I would inject a brine if I was smoking it. 









using a sharp knife to put slits in meat for garlic into









Rubbing in a dry rub this is a texas style rub









Aluminium foil under the little pig to stop the under side burning to much









Pulling the suckling pork ,









The finish dish









One of our guests (Stan the man) giving me the thumbs up.

BARBECUE MOP SAUCE
1 c. vinegar (can use apple cider or wine vinegar)
1/2 c. cooking oil
1/4 c. water
1/4 c. lemon juice
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. chili powder
1 1/2 tsp. paprika
1 1/2 tsp. hot pepper sauce
1/3 c. Worcestershire sauce
1/2 tsp. ground bay leaf
Combine all ingredients in saucepan and bring to boil. Keep warm while using. Use a meat injection kit pump with marinate needle and pump in to the cooking meat, in different spots about every Â½ hour to hour. Have fun MM


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

That sure looks good!!!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi grammajudy

I can tell ya it not just looked good , but it tasted great I look suckling pig it's so sweet and tender, MM:buds:




grammajudy said:


> That sure looks good!!!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

AlaOutlaw said:


> Due to a castration mishap I now have a 10-12 pound pig carcass to cook. I am looking for ideas or recipes on how to cook him. He has been skinned and his head and feet cut off. It appears from reading on the web that I shouldn't smoke or grill him with out his skin. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


LOLound: sorry, but did you cut something off at the wrong end???:teehee: LOL I had to do it!!!!:whistlin:

Kris


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Solarmon,

I see pigglets get broken legs in have they crown jewells out, and I see a vet break the neck of a little fellow one day , none of us could belive he had did it but he had, plus I seen folks that have cut to much to get in or cut the cord to short and the little fellows have bleed out, may well use it.:buds:








Suckling pig (pulled porker), homemade slaw, roast pumpkin, bread roll & cheesy potato bake. MM




Solarmom said:


> LOLound: sorry, but did you cut something off at the wrong end???:teehee: LOL I had to do it!!!!:whistlin:
> 
> Kris


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

oh, i wasn't trying to be flippant, so I hope nobody is angry at my comments... it just struck me funny at the time.

would give anything to be able to have a whole hog (big or small) to cook!!

I looks yummy!

Kris


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

No not me,

I would love to Cook a wqhole hog for you, anytime your downunder.









MM




Solarmom said:


> oh, i wasn't trying to be flippant, so I hope nobody is angry at my comments... it just struck me funny at the time.
> 
> would give anything to be able to have a whole hog (big or small) to cook!!
> 
> ...


----------



## AlaOutlaw (Sep 3, 2006)

Solarmom said:


> LOLound: sorry, but did you cut something off at the wrong end???:teehee: LOL I had to do it!!!!:whistlin:
> 
> Kris


No, nothing like that!!! Actually, I bought two little pigs from a non-english speaking person. So I didn't ask if they had been clipped. One, it looks like, has been clipped already. The other one had a full sack so I assumed he was intact. Well, when we slit the sack his lower intestines fell out. It seems he had been cut before. I guess in the process they cut too deep or ruptured him somehow.


----------

